# Found: Sulcata Tortoise in Orlando, FL



## Whit (Oct 13, 2017)

A large Sulcata Tortoise has been wandering through my neighborhood this week in Orlando, FL. (College Park area.) 
If you think he/she may be yours, please see photos & videos at https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7QG510qoRdFMVU0Zld6WnRMYU0, and contact me at [email protected] for more info. (I may not check this post regularly, so please email rather than commenting here.)

My neighbors originally misidentified our visitor as a native Gopher Tortoise, but upon doing some research, I’m nearly positive it is a Sulcata. (Much too large to be a Gopher Tortoise, and the carapace looks like a Sulcata.) We obviously don’t know much about tortoises, but I am quite familiar with sea turtles ... so I’m concerned about this handsome roaming giant. 

At a guess, I’d say the carapace is about 2.5’ long (or about the diameter of a 2-person bistro table). He/she doesn’t appear injured — walks fine, no visible damage to shell or skin, and easily retracts into shell. The tortoise hungrily noshes on the fruits and veggies my neighbors and I have offered, but doesn’t seem interested in dishes of water. We get hissed at if we get too close while it is eating, but it otherwise allows us to approach. 

If you think this may be your lost tortoise, or if you have the means to responsibly rescue and rehome it, please contact me at [email protected]. I do not have the means to capture or home such a large tortoise, but I can let you know where it has been seen and alert you upon the next appearance. 

If you have advice about what to safely feed this beautiful tortoise, please let me know. I cannot leave food out due to very active raccoon and squirrel populations, but I’m happy to feed it whenever I spot it in the yard.


----------



## Whit (Oct 13, 2017)

ps: I have been keeping an eye on Craigslist Lost & Found, but haven’t seen any posts relevant to this Sulcata. I’d rather not post a on Craiglist, but would greatly appreciate email addresses for any Central Florida tortoise rescue organizations that may be able to help. (Those I’ve found online thus far seem to focus on tortoises and turtles native to Florida.)

I’d also be grateful if any of you can reach out to Central Florida rescuers on behalf of this tortoise. As much as I enjoy visits from this magnificent creature, I do fear for its safety. (I live just a block away from an intersection of two very busy roads.)


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2017)

Good luck finding his owner. He's in great shape. Someone has done a pretty good job in raising him.

Sulcatas' main diet is grass and weeds.


----------



## CharlieM (Oct 13, 2017)

Whit said:


> ps: I have been keeping an eye on Craigslist Lost & Found, but haven’t seen any posts relevant to this Sulcata. I’d rather not post a on Craiglist, but would greatly appreciate email addresses for any Central Florida tortoise rescue organizations that may be able to help. (Those I’ve found online thus far seem to focus on tortoises and turtles native to Florida.)
> 
> I’d also be grateful if any of you can reach out to Central Florida rescuers on behalf of this tortoise. As much as I enjoy visits from this magnificent creature, I do fear for its safety. (I live just a block away from an intersection of two very busy roads.)



I'm in west palm area and can easily find someone to take him.
I sent you am email.


----------



## JenniferinFL (Oct 22, 2017)

If you end up looking for a home for him, I also live in Central Florida. I'm over in Deland. We have a half acre fenced yard. I was just looking for a rescue sulcata and ended up running into your post here. 

I do hope the owner turns up though. Just a shame to lose a tortoise like that.


----------



## Whit (Oct 22, 2017)

Good news! This tortoise belongs to a neighbor several streets away, and is now safely home following his adventure. 

Thank you to all who responded.


----------



## Natalie S (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m so glad you found it on her. I have one about the size and was devastated once when someone stole it. Fortunately through Public forums I was able to recover her. I’m sure your neighbor is very grateful.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2017)

Whit said:


> Good news! This tortoise belongs to a neighbor several streets away, and is now safely home following his adventure.
> 
> Thank you to all who responded.


Glad to hear that.

And a very warm welcome to the forum!


----------

